# Golf courses in GCQ areas allowed to operate; senior golfers may play -Año



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Published May 22, 2020 10:39am
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/739313/golf-courses-in-gcq-areas-allowed-to-operate-senior-golfers-may-play-ano/story/


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

It makes sense as golfers normally can easily maintain the 2 metre distance.

I hope that the same logic will apply to dive operations as they can also maintain the distancing.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> It makes sense as golfers normally can easily maintain the 2 metre distance.
> 
> I hope that the same logic will apply to dive operations as they can also maintain the distancing.


Some issues that may come up before they give it a green light is resolve the ability to Buddy Breathe (share regulators) without spreading the virus even if one owns their own equipment. Others are proper sanitation of rental gear like regulators, snorkels, Instructor, student social distancing.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sounds good; unless you still have to have a barangay pass which they may refuse if you are over 60.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

John1850 said:


> Sounds good; unless you still have to have a barangay pass which they may refuse if you are over 60.


Or if you are prepared to wait 3 hours on the street for a travel and medical pass as is the case where I live. Glad I don't plan on getting out often.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey_Joe said:


> Some issues that may come up before they give it a green light is resolve the ability to Buddy Breathe (share regulators) without spreading the virus even if one owns their own equipment. Others are proper sanitation of rental gear like regulators, snorkels, Instructor, student social distancing.


This is a big topic of discussion on the scuba boards.

That is all easily maintained and enforced. In 24 years of diving I have never seen an emergency share air situation. They happen but I have never seen it. Never even talked about one occurring first hand with other divers and instructors.

Personally I am secondary donate (The regulator that you get to use is not the one I am using.) and that is the most common setup.

In an emergency, 100% risk of drowning and a lesser but unknown risk of the virus, I will risk the virus every day.

I would be concerned about rental gear sanitation, always was and that is a big factor in my owning my own gear. Last time I used rental gear was in 1996 on my basic open water course. Even if a shop is strict on having the gear sanitized there will be mistakes made, pressure to do it quickly to get the gear out or so the shop worker can go for beers.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> It makes sense as golfers normally can easily maintain the 2 metre distance.
> 
> I hope that the same logic will apply to dive operations as they can also maintain the distancing.


I can maintain 2 kilometers social distancing on my fishing boat, but I'm still not allowed out. What makes golf so special?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

hogrider said:


> I can maintain 2 kilometers social distancing on my fishing boat, but I'm still not allowed out. What makes golf so special?


Rich people golf.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> Rich people golf.


Have you seen the price of boats here? Playing golf is dead cheap. But I get what you mean.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

hogrider said:


> Have you seen the price of boats here? Playing golf is dead cheap. But I get what you mean.


I have heard of small boats for less than 5000 p. Lots of the fishers here are poor powerless locals just trying to get supper.


Unfortunately for me, only foreigners dive. All I can rely upon is the power of the local dive operators to push the case to reopen diving.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> I have heard of small boats for less than 5000 p. Lots of the fishers here are poor powerless locals just trying to get supper.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for me, only foreigners dive. All I can rely upon is the power of the local dive operators to push the case to reopen diving.


I doubt that there is a boat in my marina that cost less than P5m.
Also, most of the scuba divers in the club at my marina are locals.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

While I neither play golf nor have a marina to berth my non existent boat here I certainly enjoy my JD even through lockdown. Appears we are all living in a different world now with the new norms.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

hogrider said:


> I doubt that there is a boat in my marina that cost less than P5m.
> Also, most of the scuba divers in the club at my marina are locals.


The boats I am referring to don't go to marinas, they usually just get pulled up on shore. I see far more of the local fishers boats that are locally made than I do anything with a motor that would cost more than a few thousand to buy.

I have never seen a local dive here that was not staff.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> The boats I am referring to don't go to marinas, they usually just get pulled up on shore. I see far more of the local fishers boats that are locally made than I do anything with a motor that would cost more than a few thousand to buy.
> 
> I have never seen a local dive here that was not staff.


I have no idea if locals are sneaking out for a bit of fishing with their little boats, maybe they are, if so good luck to them. Definitely no boats going out from our marina. The divers at South Shore Divers definitely includes locals. I often chat with them about the best dive locations.


----------

